# Dnp nightmare !



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 5, 2016)

I came across this article dont know if anyone has posted it but I haven't seen it here and it has some crazy pictures 

if you dont know the dangers of DNP definitely take a look at this article 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-_-20160101-_-News-_-320523993-_-Imageandlink


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 5, 2016)

Not my thing so I've never even researched DNP.  Dudes lucky he got to keep that leg though. Scary stuff...


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 5, 2016)

Yup it's definitely dangerous drug if you don't know what you're dealing with. Not my cup of tea but it's interesting stuff..and like any drug it can cause crazy reactions in people.


----------



## thqmas (Jan 5, 2016)

He took 8 pills in one day.

That's like 1600-2'000mg consumed after he got already some accumulated amounts in his system.

If you eat 10,000,000 bananas at once, you die as well. It's just so much easier to do it on dnp. Hell, even excessive doses of Kombucha Tea can kill ya.

What's killing ppl are obsessions, abuse and miss use of compounds.

But look on the bright side: after amputating part of his leg, he sure got that lose in weight he was so eager to achieve.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 5, 2016)

Drinking too much water can kill you.

As Thqmas pointed out, DNP just makes the process easier.

This bloke was simply an idiot.


----------



## thqmas (Jan 5, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Drinking too much water can kill you.
> 
> As Thqmas pointed out, DNP just makes the process easier.
> 
> This bloke was simply an idiot.



lol, and don't forget that drinking allot of water, especially on DNP, may kill you if you don't replenish the electrolytes you lose in urine and sweat.


----------



## Iron1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Every time one of these DNP deaths/close calls is posted there's always one common denominator; lack of education on the substance. Someone always grossly overdoses themselves and blames the chem. 15 minutes worth of reading on the net would have saved this guys leg but like a lot of people, he chose blind ignorance hoping for the fastest results instead.

I for one don't feel bad for this tool.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 5, 2016)

Classic case of stupidity!


----------

